
Ask HN: When did GitHub releases start redirecting to S3? - verdverm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hofstadter-io&#x2F;hof&#x2F;releases<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hofstadter-io&#x2F;hof&#x2F;releases&#x2F;download&#x2F;v0.5.4&#x2F;hof_0.5.4_Linux_x86_64<p>`curl https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hofstadter-io&#x2F;hof&#x2F;releases&#x2F;download&#x2F;v0.5.4&#x2F;hof_0.5.4_Linux_x86_64`<p>```
&lt;html&gt;&lt;body&gt;You are being &lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;238593012&#x2F;54570800-9f3e-11ea-9569-7aa36220f8d8?X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&amp;amp;X-Amz-Credential=AKIAIWNJYAX4CSVEH53A%2F20200526%2Fus-east-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&amp;amp;X-Amz-Date=20200526T215533Z&amp;amp;X-Amz-Expires=300&amp;amp;X-Amz-Signature=156a7fe98995993f46ca55304a6a8bb0e01718b2eca7d72c64ffdf2cbe0dd11b&amp;amp;X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&amp;amp;actor_id=0&amp;amp;repo_id=238593012&amp;amp;response-content-disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3Dhof_0.5.4_Linux_x86_64&amp;amp;response-content-type=application%2Foctet-stream&quot;&gt;redirected&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;.&lt;&#x2F;body&gt;&lt;&#x2F;html
```
======
rosswilson
I think they've always done this redirect. Release artifacts are uploaded to
S3 and then their Rails app generates a presigned S3 URL that gives short-term
access. This is because the artifacts could belong to a private repo, so
access control is required.

------
dchest
Since the beginning.

